# Something new that I have never seen... DIVING HORSES!



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, that's a very old sport, Speedy.

Diving horses were all the rage back in the 1940s-1950s in Atlantic City, NJ.

Nobody does it nowadays because of the obvious health liabilities to people and animals.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah ive seen those videos, never seen them, they do look old!

they are some brave horses!... and my horse complains about colourful fillers


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That reminds me of the movie "Wild Hearts Can't be Broken." Maybe I'll have to rent it this weekend...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I was going to mention that movie, MNT! I love it  That's the only reason I knew that this existed though.... Anyone know how they teach the horses to do this? Seems EXTREMELY unnatural to me...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually, that's a very old sport, Speedy.
> 
> Diving horses were all the rage back in the 1940s-1950s in Atlantic City, NJ.
> 
> Nobody does it nowadays because of the obvious health liabilities to people and animals.


Actually that first video is from 2008 and the website is up to date for 2010, so at least one place is still doing it! I can't imagine you'll find any horse AND rider teams anymore though.

The Diving Horse - Magic Forest

BaliDoll - I'm pretty sure back in the day they just pushed them off until they figured it out. :?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wouldn't water get in his nose and ears? Or are horses ears like ours? But still, wouldn't water get up his nose?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

That seems quite dangerous!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Actually that first video is from 2008 and the website is up to date for 2010, so at least one place is still doing it! I can't imagine you'll find any horse AND rider teams anymore though.
> 
> The Diving Horse - Magic Forest


Whoa, really? I can't access the video (Barracuda filter), so thought it was one of the old ones from back in the day.

Can't imagine why anyone would think training a horse to dive is something desirable. Oh well, different strokes, and all that.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

the first video is up to date and the second is 50s? i think.

the first one is basically a little pony jumping into a pool from about 5 feet, but the second one is more extreme.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> That reminds me of the movie "Wild Hearts Can't be Broken." Maybe I'll have to rent it this weekend...


Made me think of that movie too - I haven't seen it since I was a kid.  I didn't know people were still doing this now - would have though people figured it's a bad idea.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

mn tigerstripes said:


> that reminds me of the movie "wild hearts can't be broken." maybe i'll have to rent it this weekend...



i love that movie!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too, I haven't seen it in forever.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Crrraazzy


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Me too, I haven't seen it in forever.


It's available on NetFlix.

Love me some NetFlix. I never have to go to the high priced movie theaters ever again! :lol:

Although I did see Ironman 2 on the big screen with my SO. He paid.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I LOVED Ironman 2! Laughed just about the entire time.... When I wasn't oogling what's his name (Robert Downey Jr?)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Robert Downey Jr. is the absolute _best_ Tony Stark. Hubba hubba! 

I didn't really like him as a youngster, but now that he has some age on him, I could just eat him up. With a spoon and some whipped cream. Yum!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I couldn't remember the name of the movie at first, but that's how I knew of diving horses as well. . . Flashback!


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW!!!! I have never seen a horse/pony do that....the second one is awesome now I want to try...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

themoshi27 said:


> WOW!!!! I have never seen a horse/pony do that....the second one is awesome now I want to try...


me too, i wonder how many horses are trained to do that now...?


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Somewhere I saw a documentary or something of a horse & rider team that did it. But it was from the tops of reallyyyy high buildings.. It seemed like it was a girl and a white horse? I don't know.. maybe its that movie yall are talking about?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

In the movie, she initially rode a chestnut, if I remember correctly, and then later a grey. She didn't jump off buildings, but very, very high ramps built for the purpose. 

some footage from the movie:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> That reminds me of the movie "Wild Hearts Can't be Broken." Maybe I'll have to rent it this weekend...


 I was going to say the same thing. I think it's animal abuse myself. Think of how the horse must have felt when he was first asked to do this useless act. Think of what they must have done to force to do it as well. Absolutely ridiculous that people like that would do it, even more so that people would go and sit in the middle of a deserted forest watch a poor animal into a pool. The human population is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

It still happens...

The Diving Horse - Magic Forest


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah sounds like a good movie! but its not what i'm thinking about.. oh well.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> That reminds me of the movie "Wild Hearts Can't be Broken." Maybe I'll have to rent it this weekend...


 
I just watched that on youtube the other night...I love that movie 

Indy, in the movie, sonora rides the grey right away, and she rode the chestnut after her main horse got sick.


----------

